# New FR bike which can climb



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi 
i started and raced in xc (hardtail) then bought my DJ bike which i totaly upgraded coz i dont like to jump in closed parks, now its more playbike for some trails and jumps there (have pikes on it so it can take dj, street )
Now i just got caught in FR and need new bike which can go down fast but CAN be pedaled uphill 
I live near Alps so the perfect bike would be one that can climb mountains and then FLY the way down, terrain there is very rocky, so the very low bb height is concern 
And dont like shuttling, because the meaning of biking for me is that you have to earn your reward (descend) 

I tried some AM bikes which were great (meta5, coilair) but they realy suffered the way down and in BP 

after some testing i have made a final list of bikes;
Yeti as-x (bob when u stand up and mash on your pedals, high standover, great othervise),
Sx-trail (also bobs, no break jack great geo just a bit low, lack of 1.5)
Commencal mini DH (bike feels almost like HT but soaks everything, a bit unstable at high speeds but it just rocks all the way almost perfect fit) 
Versus blitz 2 (i tested Blitz1, but sure it feels nice and solid, lacks 1.5 and HA is bit high)

im also considering Giant reignX, and Dirtbag( slacker HA, more travel, 1.5 vs Blitz2 ), orange Patriot ($$$$$ here), meta 666 

Now i just cant decide which one; 
I like feel of mini DH and blitz/dirtbag, spec has FSR which blows the way down, as-x (damn standower) 
If i cant decide i'll prob take bike with better CS and warranty

good ridin to all
Ps sorry for bad english


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I know... but Im gonna have to keep saying it. 
Cant go wrong with the 6point or the 7point from IH. 
You can get a 6point and mod it to 7" and still keep it around 34-35 lbs easy. 
Or get a 7point, 8" in the front and 7" in the rear at around 45lbs. (but its indestructible) 
Both pedal like hard tails.


----------



## scrwscrnnms (Jun 27, 2005)

Go for the ellsworth moment or rogue if you have the cash...sick bikes!


----------



## GetDirty (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.marinbikes.com/2008/us/bikes/bikes_series_quadxlt.php


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Any long travel FR bike is gonna bob when you pedal, especially when you stand.

If it were me, I'd go with the Mini DH


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hmm, havent considered IH but ill check the price, and try to test it
im looking for a frame in price about 1500eu max 

what about blitz2 vs dirtbag, how do they handle rock&root infested trails,
blitz is prob better climber

Ok i accept IH  but pls stop suggesting all this gr8 bikes, coz decision is already hard


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

kike666 said:


> Hmm, havent considered IH but ill check the price, and try to test it
> im looking for a frame in price about 1500eu max
> 
> what about blitz2 vs dirtbag, how do they handle rock&root infested trails,
> ...


You can get a complete 7point for 1800. 
Take a look at the IH forums and the 7point thread. 
The evidence is out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I vote Reign X but there are a ton of light freeride capeable and some heavy duty ones that will climb well (if you don't mind the extra weight on the big big bikes). Your gonna get the gamut here I'm sure but maybe come back with a short list and we can debate the qualities. It's a great thing though when you have trouble picking "the best" because there are so many good choices.


----------



## scorpionsf (Nov 16, 2006)

bottlerocket is a very good mini dh bike, with a DC or a 66


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

this is allready reduced list of bikes hehe i tested all of them except reignX, dirtbag,
ill prob ditch orange&meta 666 (coz mini dh suits me better), and yeti (i like yeti factor dough)
weight is not such concern but arround 38 is max heavy build
and would like to run totems on it (cant decide 2 step or u turn)


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

How much does that marin go for?


----------



## sleeymas (May 19, 2007)

send a pm to pedal shop, he owns a marin quake 7.2 and loves it, i have ridden it. it is a great bike and climbs well. it jumps well also and lands very well. he is getting good deals on the quake cl7 right now, it is the 2006 version but it is exactly the same frame. he ships out also, i am sure he will be on some time this evening.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

kike666 said:


> spec has FSR which blows the way down,


What does this mean?

My 4" travel Spec SX rocks on dh. Of the bikes you listed, the SX Trail would be my choice.


----------



## FoxRider77 (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd definitely get the U Turn Totem with adjustable travel. It's great for climbing, but you could also take a look at the lyrik- lighter than the Totem.


----------



## J_Sims (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=22283&estore_ID=1491

Iron Horse 7.5 complete CHeap Cheap Cheap


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

While I was reading the first part of your post, I was thinking that a ReignX would be the bike for you. Then, you mentioned that you were considering it as well.

The ReignX is a very capable FR bike. The climbing abilities of the Maestro suspension are well known. I think you can't go wrong w/ the ReignX.

--Ben


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

Freeride...climb...your funny.


----------



## MtnLight (Sep 29, 2005)

Giant Reign X1 is a good choice for the money. Upgrade the stock fork to zocchi 66 RC2 ETA (ETA for climbing) and rear suspension to zocchi Roco TST (TST for climbing). Engage the ETA/TST for climbing and you can stand all day without any bob. Open the ETA and TST for FR and you'll fly like a bird! :thumbsup:


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds like you need a Bionicon


----------



## aixelsyd (Apr 21, 2005)

Highline :thumbsup:


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

thx for all great opinions, 
all this botique frames are bit pricy here i have yet to check IH, 
maybe ill mailorder if i get good deal (but has to be from Eu else the shipping is high)

"Freeride...climb...your funny." see if i wanna ride all those great trails around here this is only option or hiking to the top  Bionicon would be ok but no jumping on those+ they $$$$$$

reduced list is now; sx-trail, reignX, mini-dh, IH (still checking), blitz2/ prob dirtbag
found another perfect frame but cost a bit more than the others; Nicolai Helius FR so ill have to ditch it :madmax:

Whats bout plus and weaknesses of this bikes, heard some problems with spec with chainstays, head tube ovalizing, limited warranty... IH rear triangle looks bit wooble with those tiny rockers but i guess its ok, blitz2 has superior bearings, anything else im missing ? 
Can all these bikes take 180mm fork - Totem 66 ? 1.5 headtube would help with sc forks?


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn IH are pricy here
frame costs as much as whole bike on previous link wtf :madman:

but you lighted fire


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

Mini Dh or reign X. I'd hit to commencal as the susp on those things is more lively than maestro but it's your call.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Reign X is going to be the best of the reasonably priced. Helius FR is worth the money though.


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

I have a mini Dh for about 6 months.. its a great bike.. go for it


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

6point, 7point, reignX


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

Reign X.
Great all around ride. Climbs ridiculously well, for what it can do as a freeride rig.
I ran into some bearing issues, the top ones wore out within 1 season. I replaced with enduro-max, (which I think Giant is speccing now...) and its been fine since.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

kike666 said:


> thx for all great opinions,
> all this botique frames are bit pricy here i have yet to check IH,
> maybe ill mailorder if i get good deal (but has to be from Eu else the shipping is high)
> 
> ...


A lot of the boutique stuff is really nice and rides exceptionally well but can be really pricey.

I really like the SX trail. You can put a front deraileur on, and crank in the rebound and propeadal to the max and it'll climb pretty well. As far as dh goes its one of the more capable bikes on your list. I'd really only be concerned with broken chainstays if you're hucking off 20 foot drops to flat landings, and the headtubes are cold forged, much stronger than typical 1 1/8 headtubes... Specialized has a great warranty on their products. I think you'll be okay here with the type of riding you'll be doing.

I also dig the reign X a lot too. They climb great, have great waranties, and descend really well. Of all the VPP, DW, Maestro type suspensions out there the Maestro is the most dialled.

Why not a Transition Covert? ( www.transitionbikes.com ). They climb well, can be built up fairly light, descend really well, and wont break the bank. Their customer service is top notch, usually when you call their phone number you'll talk to one of the owners. They're great about warranties, great with giving advice on bike setups, etc. Definately a thumbs up.


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

thx ppl realy appreciate 

i have heard that sx has some problems with ovalising head tube and chain stays braking 
will bike hold its own on drops?

how is with Specs warranty? Do they cover this problems, coz C didnt cover my geminis broken swing arm because of abuse? wtf it was only a minor drop.
And as i heard CS and warranty with big companys is not so good for ex. as say transition or versus. And as ill spend much money for frame i realy want to have back up in good CS.


----------



## Method of Rhythm (Nov 20, 2007)

Get the Reign X, I'll be getting one around Feb/March-ish. Can't beat the Maestro suspension, Giant's solid build of bikes and components you'll be getting with it all for a reasonable price.

-Method


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I love my FR/DH bike and it climbs awesome... plus its light.

Click my sig


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I've never seen the head tube ovalize on an sx trail, never has one come into my shop in that condition... and I see them on a frequent basis and know the riders that heavily abuse them. As far as chainstays breaking, yeah that can happen... it can happen on any bike dude. I've seen broken stays on an sx trail, but Specialized has always warrantied them. The warranty on that bike covers the type of riding the expect you to do on it, and they don't expect you to baby an SX trail, their sponsored atheletes go huge on them. So I really wouldn't worry dude unless you're trying to be Bender. If you're really that concerned, maybe you need a hucking bike.

How tall are you? What do you weigh? And What kind of descents are you looking at? if there are any jumps or drops, how big would they be? Seriously man, you need to think about what type of riding you want to do, then be realistic and realize the type of riding you will do. I'm a big guy (six foot three, two hundred and ten pounds) and I break stuff easier than most people and I've been riding a Specialized Pitch (only 6 inches, all mountain design) on xc, freeride, dh, jumps, you name it, and it does exceptionally well. The frame is more xc oriented so it shouldn't be as tough as an SX, but I haven't had any problems yet. if i was in your situation I'd buy a Pitch hands down because I haven't yet encountered anything it couldn't handle.

And as far as Transition goes, they too make pretty burly stuff and their warranties are kick ass too. my ownership of a Transition was very pleasant. The bike rode great and i never had an issue at all. I haven't had any experience with Versus, but their stuff looks pretty killer (maybe a tad heavy tho?).


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

> Freeride...climb...your funny


----------



## Bullrider (Jan 22, 2004)

*SX Trail*

I use mine for everything... even raced in a 24hour event and turned the best lap times on my team. I had my chainstays break, but the were fixed within 1 week and I was back on the trail.

Specialized added a gussett to the chainstay and that has dramatically dropped the number of broken stays. Any bike breaks... in fact I have cracked the past three bikes i have owned in some form or another. Specialized was the fastest to fix the problem though :thumbsup:


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

if you want the scoop on a dirtbag, pm wookiefreeride. hes got one and has definitly put that bike threw its paces


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thx for all info, 
I'll probably go for sx-t, mini-dh or reign x with adjustable travel fork, maybe rocco tst or dhx5

i test rided Transition and its great bike, only a bit to burly for all day rides but it feels indestructible (maybe coz i dont have exp. with heavy rides) and way lighter it is (mine was at 45)

im 6.2 feet tall and weight 186 (hope i transleted well  ) as far as riding goes im doin drops up to 8feet (on flat too ) on my HT so my new bike should take more, only concern are rock gardens and rocks in all forms coz it realy kills otherwise great ride on my HT, oh and i like to ride fast, as fast as it goes on 32 front ring


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2008)

lax30 said:


> if you want the scoop on a dirtbag, pm wookiefreeride. hes got one and has definitly put that bike threw its paces


I'm on my 2nd Dirtbag too, first a 05 now an 07 and I keep telling myself I want more travel, then I realize the Dirtbag does everything I could want. With the TSTr Roco on it, it actually climbs better than my Preston.:thumbsup: Great all around FR bike and bombproof.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

psst.. Mini-dh


----------



## Uncleroxk (Jul 28, 2007)

i have my mini dh with dhx5.0 air, it is great, feeels like bottomless travel, plush plus it is light too , with a 36 infro:thumbsup: nt...


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

How about a Corsair Maelstrom???
Its supposed to be a great climber and it will excell on rocky terrain because of its rearward axle path. 1799 euro but they start shipping in April and haven't found a distributer in the UK yet (most likely none in all of europe yet).
check it out at http://www.corsairbikes.com/
They also have some pictures in the "Corsair Photos Galore" thread
It looks great and its hopefully going to be my next bike and it should be yours, too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

SX-Trail with an ovalized headtube? They have that cobra headtube crap which is apparently insanely strong. Demo's have it too >.> I like my sxt, its light enough and it gets it all done.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

7point. check out rscycle.com (bought mine a month ago for 1800, now the have it for 1600) or performancebikes.com


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

Bullrider said:


> I use mine for everything... even raced in a 24hour event and turned the best lap times on my team. I had my chainstays break, but the were fixed within 1 week and I was back on the trail.
> 
> Specialized added a gussett to the chainstay and that has dramatically dropped the number of broken stays. Any bike breaks... in fact I have cracked the past three bikes i have owned in some form or another. Specialized was the fastest to fix the problem though :thumbsup:


Damn dude, I love the SX trail, but I don't think I'd run it for a 24 hour event! Let alone break stays enough to claim "dramatically dropped the number of broken stays". Got any pics? :yesnod:


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

SC Bullit, and if yer worried about brake jack you can get the optional floating brake kit. This bike can handle ANY freeride duties thrown at it and it is a very capable climber. I rode one for 2 1/2 yrs and it never once let me down. You can also build up a SC VP Free to do the same thing. With the proper gearing, shock and fork this bike will climb too. We don't even need to discuss its freeride/dh abilities. I've been riding a VP Free for almost 2 yrs now, dh/freeride, trails, all day epics, and 1hr + climbs, so for me, the VP Free is the perfect bike.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

I haven't came across a climb yet that I couldn't make on my 2007 Dirt Bag. With a TST Rocco set at Cl. it doesn't bob at all. It's my only bike, I ride it everywhere... and it weighs 42lbs.


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

best warranty and custumer service? -> Transition! and yeah, id say get a Dirtbag with a Roco TSTR if you want spring or an DHX 5.0 if you want air...

perfect combination is the Totem with mission control and the dhx5.0, set them both for climb and when you get to the top just unlock and rock your way down!


----------



## Kanga (Sep 14, 2004)

kike666 said:


> Bionicon would be ok but no jumping on those


I guess I hadn't heard that.... 










And that's the same bike I did this ride on.... 9,000' + of climbing.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Another vote for the Highline. Best CS in the business, and the bike climbs like a sherpa on meth. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

You thought the Coilair sucked on the downhills?


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

no it didn suck its great bike, but didnt perform as well as others
have probably decided for sx-t or mini dh ill get one with best value :thumbsup:

hope they will hold trip to whistler this year


----------



## Bullrider (Jan 22, 2004)

*Nope*



Clutchman83 said:


> Damn dude, I love the SX trail, but I don't think I'd run it for a 24 hour event! Let alone break stays enough to claim "dramatically dropped the number of broken stays". Got any pics? :yesnod:


No pictures-sorry. Snapped both chainstays a few months after buying it...dropped it off that same day at the shop I bought it at and was riding the next weekend. I was nervous after it happened, as the message boards did have people saying they had broken them in the exact same spot (chainstay weld)--friend broke his his 2nd day at Whistler with no fix in sight:-( With the new gusset, I have not heard of the same frequency of issues on the 'boards.

As for the 24 event.. only bike I have so figured why not


----------



## SantaCruzT100 (Jul 26, 2007)

Have you thought about the Specialized Enduro?? that bike is sick it has 6 inches of travel and the brain rear shock. It can handle some big stuff and can climb amazing. even better if you have the money to buy the s-works it only weighs like 25 pounds, stock!


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

lagging behind on the topic...

Yep- the Marin Quake series climbs great and l have ride tested almost every brand you all have listed here in this post.

Dirt Bag, Kona Coiler, Banshee Scream, Ellsworth ID just to name a few... l have used them. Many people say they climb great. l thought they did too. They do for sure but, the Marin & IH 7Point climb better & l think the Marin climbs better than the IH (must admit, l don't own the IH).

l think it's interesting that Kona is changing the suspension system of the 2008 Coilers. l'm wondering why they are making such a huge change, they have had the old design for several years. If you ever watch that 2007 video addressing 'brake jack' and the DOPE system -------- woops, hold on, l'm going off on a tangent. 

Anyway --- yeah, want a FR that ride great and can climb VERY well, the Marin won't let you down.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

GT sanction. Just rode one this week. It is seriously the best bike I have ever ridden. The geo is sick, its light, and an amazing price.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Gemini2k05 said:


> GT sanction. Just rode one this week. It is seriously the best bike I have ever ridden. The geo is sick, its light, and an amazing price.


I have been interested in these


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

intense 6.6ss
sx trail
reign


----------



## nickhart (Sep 29, 2005)

highline again. superb bike builds to 40lbs easily and reliably. tight head angle for tricky switchbacks and technical stuff but climbs really well and is my all day any day bike. love it.


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

at the end i had to choose between sx-t, helius fr, reighx, mini-dh
almoast opted for commencal its sweet bike 
but in the end decided for sx-t im awaiting it atm should be in my hands in bout 2 weeks
damn that should be longest wait will take forever


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

How about Brake jack on the Transition Dirtbag?? 170mm of travel seems the prefect amount.

What about Banshee scythe ?

i know you've made your choise but i have kind of the same problem


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

kike666 said:


> at the end i had to choose between sx-t, helius fr, reighx, mini-dh
> almoast opted for commencal its sweet bike
> but in the end decided for sx-t im awaiting it atm should be in my hands in bout 2 weeks
> damn that should be longest wait will take forever


Best of luck w/the SX-T, that's a tough choice(I was in a similar situation), I ended up w/the Mini-DH and love it..



jappo said:


> How about Brake jack on the Transition Dirtbag?? 170mm of travel seems the prefect amount.
> 
> What about Banshee scythe ?
> 
> i know you've made your choise but i have kind of the same problem


What are YOU deciding between?

I had a Dirtbag last season and a Mini-DH this season, all I can say is the Mini-DH blows the dirtbag out of the water (for me atleast), the Mini-DH is a much more active suspension, the dirtbag almost feels dead in comparison, but the extra travel of the dirtbag def. helped me out at times(1st season of dh was last season).. Mini-DH is just a much more refined ride compared to the Dirtbag.. Not trying to trash the Dirtbag either, it's just like comparing apples to oranges in this case..


----------



## jappo (Oct 8, 2006)

Dirt bag, Wildcard, Scythe, Rune ( all frame only's )

Want a freeride bike that can pedal up. This bike would be a do it all bike ( but no xc ) Just slow pedal uphill and then down. The others Sx trail, reign x frame sets are pretty expensive..


----------



## NortheastHucker (Jan 16, 2008)

*Dirtbag*

That bike is the sh!t


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Great choice have fun with it . BTW I owned an enduro also and my sxtrail is a better climber by far. Maybe it has to do with the coil shock and actual mid stoke performace over the dhx air on my enduro .

Also about the chainstays. 90% of the breakages was on 2005-2006 . By 2007 they reinforced them and in 2008 the got a new set of stays which are even stronger and distribute the forces equally unlike the old stays.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

I've got a blitz 2. I haven't ridden all the bikes mentioned nor do I consider myself an expert on pedaling characteristics, But i do have a some other bikes that pedal quite nicley. The blitz does pretty well. It's VERY good a technical climbs. Bob? Ya, but what 7 inch bike won't?

I don't find the HA too steep. And personally, if your going to be doing a fair bit of climbing, your not going to want something TOO steep.

I suspect My build is around 38lbs with very normal spec ( and heavy wheels).


----------



## Foamzilla (May 2, 2007)

norbar said:


> Mini Dh or reign X. I'd hit to commencal as the susp on those things is more lively than maestro but it's your call.


Huh?

I'm rather surprised so many people think the Reign X Maestro isn't lively. Then again, maybe I'm not, cause most people don't tune their suspension properly.

They like having a crazy fast rebound and feel more lively than any other suspension type I;ve been on when setup like that. It's strange because the suspension doesn't feel buckey at all even with a really fast rebound.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

jappo said:


> Dirt bag, Wildcard, Scythe, Rune ( all frame only's )
> 
> Want a freeride bike that can pedal up. This bike would be a do it all bike ( but no xc ) Just slow pedal uphill and then down. The others Sx trail, reign x frame sets are pretty expensive..


Read his post...:skep: He picked the SX Trail. End transmission.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Jwind said:


> Bob? Ya, but what 7 inch bike won't?


My Duncon Tosa Inu with a Roco Worldcup (no platform at all) does not bob, not even a little bit, during climbs.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> My Duncon Tosa Inu with a Roco Worldcup (no platform at all) does not bob, not even a little bit, during climbs.


At the risk of getting into a futile pissing match, every FS bike bobs - I'm sorry. To the degree of WHICH it bobs is a whole 'nother question. Even short travel 4inch XC bikes have a litttle bob. Locking out your shock or cranking the PP so high it barley moves doesn't count either.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My shock does not have platform nor lockout and I say it again, it does not bob during climbs.The only time it moves is when I go over a rock or a root, other than that pedal strokes do not seem to affect the shock, at least not in a humanely noticable way.

Proper settings + great suspension design + controlled pedal strokes = no bob.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

If you can afford $2300 for a frame/shock, Canfield Can Diggle, hands down. I was in the same boat as you, was debating between a Highline, a Can Diggle, and an Uzzi, and am very glad I went w/ the Diggle. In the 7" mode, pedals easily as well as my Nomad did, and in the 8" mode, descends better than my Blindside did.


----------



## jimbones (Aug 4, 2007)

Titus Supermoto


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

MattP. said:


> If you can afford $2300 for a frame/shock, Canfield Can Diggle, hands down. I was in the same boat as you, was debating between a Highline, a Can Diggle, and an Uzzi, and am very glad I went w/ the Diggle. In the 7" mode, pedals easily as well as my Nomad did, and in the 8" mode, descends better than my Blindside did.


Nice rig. One of my favorites I've ever seen. How much does it weigh?


----------



## theshore_KING (Apr 4, 2008)

yah, I'm kind'of in teh same dilemna of u, except I'm in Canada. but anyways i've considered to get a mini dh commencal. By the way, does anyone know the prices of commencals in canada, like do the cost more because of import taxes or what?


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

its sx-t 1 but ill put fox van rc2 07, because shop will take marz 55 in account, rest is stock 

will post some pictures later 
cant wait no more im daydreaming till the day she arrives 
arghhh damn agony


----------



## Xave (Oct 7, 2004)

You can get good deals on Orange Patriots on ebay from the UK. I use mine on XC renegade rides and keep up with the light weight hard tails uphill.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Highline or Blitz. Duh. Turner has the track record, tho Versus will also be there for you. As will Transition.



jappo said:


> How about Brake jack on the Transition Dirtbag?? 170mm of travel seems the prefect amount.


All modern suspension designs exhibit brake squat, not brake jack.


----------



## Karve (Mar 31, 2006)

kike666 said:


> reduced list is now; sx-trail, reignX, mini-dh, IH (still checking), blitz2/ prob dirtbag
> found another perfect frame but cost a bit more than the others; Nicolai Helius FR so ill have to ditch it :madmax:


Shame its out of ur budget mate.. ive got one and 2 weeks ago i was doing 10ft ladders on it, week after with a change of tyres I did a 30k all day ride as fast as my mates on their trail bikes... sensational machine.
Pic > https://nicnic.f2s.com/biking/nic/fr4_new.jpg

Nomad is worth a look at.. very capable downhill and with a 180 fork and a 1.5 headset fairly burley.
reignX is also a sensational machine and again stick a 180 single crown on it and you are all set.


----------



## ColoradoCovert (Nov 25, 2007)

I've built up my Covert super beefy but it's still under 35. I agree with your philosophy about ascending.

What about the Preston?


----------



## albertomannil (Nov 25, 2007)

ColoradoCovert said:


> What about the Preston?


Tru Dat

ColoradoCovert: where in CO are you located?


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

TLL said:


> All modern suspension designs exhibit brake squat, not brake jack.


Cool that you can grasp the difference between brake squat/bob and brake jack. They are two very different effects and very few people know that. It's gotten to the point where bike company marketing departments use the term brake jack like the two are interchangeable because most people don't know the difference. You are a little mistaken though. Many floating pivots and lots of other designs have small amounts of brake JACK intentionally designed into them to aid traction under braking.


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Cool that you can grasp the difference between brake squat/bob and brake jack. They are two very different effects and very few people know that. It's gotten to the point where bike company marketing departments use the term brake jack like the two are interchangeable because most people don't know the difference. You are a little mistaken though. Many floating pivots and lots of other designs have small amounts of brake JACK intentionally designed into them to aid traction under braking.


Define brake Jack and Brake Squat. 
Cause I have heard Brake jack defined as "a stiffening and/or extension of the rear suspension" when using the rear brake. This can lift the rear of the bike up and can push the rider forward. A negative trait from what I have read here.

I have also heard brake squat defined as "a compression of the rear suspension when using the rear brake". This lowers the BB and slackens the HA of the bike. This trait has been said to be beneficial for steep downhills and slight amount has been implemented into suspension designs.


----------



## kcomo (Oct 26, 2006)

*Versus blitz*

The versus blitz climbs very well and bobs very little. I used to run this bike with a z1 fr sl 150mm on the front and it was a very nice trail bike. It weighed 37.7 pounds and I could climb just about anything on it. The suspension works very well and the bike is super stiff. I recently changed the bike over and put a 180mm 66 on the front, minion tubeless tires and code brakes. It is now not as friendly on the trail and is a little more difficult to climb with. With that being said, it still climbs well if you stay seated and lean your weight forward. If you sit too far back the front end likes to walk. The bike now weighs 40.7 pounds but rips going down. If the 66 was an eta (mine is an rc2x) it would probably be perfect.

The new blitz that is coming out this year will have a 1.5 inch headtube, new rockers, and will be around 1.5 pounds lighter then the previous model. The blitz two frame in medium with a dhx coil weighs 11.25 pounds. Don't let anyone tell you that they are under ten pounds because they are not. This frame is very solid and really gives an awesome ride. Herb at Versus can answer any questions that you have about the new model.


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Nice rig. One of my favorites I've ever seen. How much does it weigh?


38# with single plys, about 39.5 with wire bead tires.

Once could easily build it to around 35 without sacrificing much, but this is my DH bike, so weight wasn't high on my priority list.


----------

